# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Gibson SG tenor guitars

## Jayyj

Hi, 

I'm just starting out on an electric tenor guitar build and was wondering if anyone has any photos and other info on the SG tenors. I have a few things already gathered and have seen the Rumbleseat demo of the SG with the Firebird headstock but would love to hear from any owners or enthusiasts on the forum. I'd particularly like to get a decent shot of the neck join / heel area. Any help much appreciated.

J

----------


## Spruce

Pretty rare birds...

You might get lucky in Google images...

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Not sure if this helps...from a Neko Case show I attended.



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Two that kinda show the back...



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Cropped closeup



Larry

----------


## Jayyj

Great stuff Larry, thank you. I saw her a good few years ago and remember being curious about the tenor SG then without really knowing a great deal about it. I've trawled through Google images already, but they're pretty few and far between. That video I mentioned was one find well worth checking out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-LiS9SDcys

----------


## Ed Goist

Elderly Instruments had Neko Case's '67 SG Special Tenor for sale on consignment at some point in the past. Fortunately the link to the pics is still active. Here it is.

----------


## Spruce

> Elderly Instruments had Neko Case's '67 SG Special Tenor for sale on consignment at some point in the past. Fortunately the link to the pics is still active. Here it is.


Yeah, grab those...
Elderly sometimes takes them down....

----------


## Ed Goist

[QUOTE=Spruce;1034771]Yeah, grab those...
Elderly sometimes takes them down....

Here now forever...For posterity...

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Appears to be a textbook case of how to NOT install a strap button. Either that of over time the finish cracked from that point outwards?

----------


## Jayyj

The Elderly pictures are perfect, thank you. Being able to compare and contrast with 6 string SGs at Elderly gives me a good reference point as well, and my instinct is that the horns have been widened slightly but not to the extent of meeting the fingerboard edge in the way they do on a 6 string SG. The pickguard is also significantly scooped to meet the narrower fingerboard. 

Interesting that it appears to have a bridge that was designed for four saddles - I'd assumed that it would have simply been a six saddle unit minus the outer two. Surely it would have been an expensive thing to tool up for given the number of electric tenors they must have made?

----------


## Jason Kessler

Wow.  No idea such an animal even existed.

----------


## Spruce

> Appears to be a textbook case of how to NOT install a strap button. Either that of over time the finish cracked from that point outwards?


Yep...
Those old G%$#@n finishes _loved_ to check (unlike the modern finishes), but they need a ding or screw hole to emanate from.....
That's why--if you are intentionally checking a finish--you need to ding it up first....    :Wink:

----------


## Pete Martin

> That's why--if you are intentionally checking a finish--you need to ding it up first....


Gee, I wonder who would do such a thing???   :Whistling:

----------


## Spruce

> Gee, I wonder who would do such a thing???


With Brad around, it merely takes minutes...

----------


## delsbrother

Hadn't seen the one with the Firebird headstock on it before following the link above. Here it is embedded - chicks dig it!

----------

